# Video: Wundervolle Artenvielfalt



## Eva-Maria (15. Nov. 2011)

Einfach anschauen und genießen:
http://www.youtube.com/v/xHkq1edcbk4?version=3


----------



## Limnos (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Video: Wundervolle Artenvielfalt*

Fantastische Aufnahmen!

Danke!

Wolfgang


----------



## Inken (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Video: Wundervolle Artenvielfalt*

Wow..

Manchmal findet man auf YouTube auch Hochwertiges,..

Für mich am schönsten: die Nachtaufnahmen mit den Kakteenblüten und den fliegenden Hunden..

Danke, Eva!


----------



## Conny (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Video: Wundervolle Artenvielfalt*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

das sind wirklich professionelle Aufnahmen, klasse k:


----------



## Digicat (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Video: Wundervolle Artenvielfalt*

Servus

Fantastische Bilder 

Danke Eva-Maria


----------



## Theo (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Video: Wundervolle Artenvielfalt*

Diese Aufnahmen der Schöpfung um uns herum sind sehr schön. 
Hab sie heute morgen schon bewundert , und tue es gerne wieder.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Video: Wundervolle Artenvielfalt*

Traumhaft schön ... Danke Eva-Maria

Mandy


----------



## mr koi (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Video: Wundervolle Artenvielfalt*

Suuuuupper!!!!!!!!


Danke


----------

